# Scott Solace Frame Replacement (broken derailleur hanger)



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't know if anyone has had to use Scott's bike warranty but I have to give big kudos to Scott after this experience. Pulling into parking lot after 35 mile ride and I hear a pop and clunk, clunk; the whole drivetrain of my Scott Solace 20 had seized; look down and my rear derailleur is wrapped in the rear wheel!
Didn't crash because I was only going 10mph but you can see the damage the derailleur did as it whipped around; wheel spokes damaged, chain bent in two places, several gouges and dents in the frame's seat stays, damaged dropout, derailleur pulleys and cage bent.
I've heard of hanger's breaking but mostly on mountain bikes; it didn't seem right so sent the derailleur with broken hanger to an analytical lab; they took SEM photos that revealed what looked like a void in the aluminum of the hanger. Brought the pics and bike to my Scott dealer; he wasn't hopeful but sent it in saying worse case it will probably be a crash replacement frame at a discounted price. To his surprise Scott replaced my 2014 Solace 20 with a 2015 Solace 10! Awesome scheme can't wait to pick it up later this week after she's built up; I will post pics when its done. 
Due to the uncertainty about what was going to happen with my bike I bought a 2015 Foil 10 that I am building up with Dura Ace; not a top priority now.


----------

